# Flunazine?



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I needed some Banamine so I ordered some Flunazine from VetServ. It said that it was the same thing as Banamine. I should have asked you guys about this before I ordered. So is it the same thing as far as me being able to use it on the goats??? It's says it's for horses and cattle :scratch: I know that most of the stuff we use for the goats isn't for goats but I'd hate to use it and have my babies have a horrible reaction to it.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Flunixin Meglumine? If so then yes, that banamine. It's the generic.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you RunAround, now I need to find the right dosage :thumb: Oh and yes it's the generic...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

1cc per 100lbs

if you can get a 10unit syringe that is real helpful as you give 1unit per 10lbs


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I have all kinds of syringes...even insulin from when I was diabetic.


----------

